# بوستات عن شهداء المسيح في ليبيا



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2015)

*تم التثبيت*
وياريت الكل يشارك بصور للقديسين الأبرار الشهداء​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2015)

*بعتذر* لو فيه  صور وضعتها ومكرره


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2015)

*انتم علامة تنير دروبنا..*


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2015)

*ببركة صلواتهم المرفوعة عنا أمام عرش النعمة*

*
 كنيسة القديسين الذين نحن نسير على دربهم وببركة صلواتهم المرفوعة عنا أمام عرش النعمة ​*


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2015)

*تحول الموت من شيء مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي*

الموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل  يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها،  فقد تحول الموت من شيء مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي  ومعبر يعبر بنا من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية  دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

*البابا تواضروس في قداس تأبين الشهداء الأقباط

 قال 

  الموت لا يزعزع إيماننا 
طالما أن تاريخ كنيستنا يشهد أن كل شهيد يسقط يجدد إيماننا أكثر وأكثر​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

*صوره من تصميم الأخ المحبوب كليمو*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +ماريا+ (18 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +ماريا+ (18 فبراير 2015)

*
*


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

أدى مجموعة من الأقباط بكنيسة القيامة فى القدس مساء اليوم الأربعاء، قداسًا على أرواح شهداء الأقباط المصريين الـ21 والذين قتلوا على أيدى تنظيم داعش الإرهابى بليبيا. ورفع المصلون لافتات عليها صور المصريين ولافتة أخرى كتب عليها حداد على أرواح المصريين، وبعد الصلاة خرجوا فى مظاهرات حاملين نعوش رمزية للضحايا.


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2015)

اخت احد شهداء ليبيا *بتقول انها مستعدة تقدم أولادها للشهادة علي اسم المسيح ،*
هي ده الست القبطية اللي بتقدم أولادها للشهادة زي أمنا القديسة رفقة


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)

والدة أحد الشهداء ..
 "كنت أقوله... ياولدى إرجع هتموت..
وكان يقولى ياما الموت من الخوف زى الموت م الجوع​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

ايقونه معبره عن شهداء ليبيا اﻻقباط...​


----------

